# What kind of shooting sticks are best?



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

Tried to search for some information, but no luck. I saw some on clearance for $50 that adjusted from 25" to 61", model HKK-3. I will be using them for my 270. I'm just getting started with the predator stuff. I have my 1 yr old daughter calling them after watching a Randy Anderson The Truth video. I got it on video and is it funny!

Does anyone know where to buy Weatherby 70 grain for 270 or the Speer TNT bullets?

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have a set of the Predator Snyper Styx. I wasn't even planning on getting them but they were marked down at Cabelas from 39.99 to 24.99. At the register the lady said that it was actually a mistake (they were priced wrong) but she gave them to me for 24.99. I like them. Easy to adjust and set up and take down. It seems like enough support for me.

This weekend I was watching Calling All Coyotes 2 and my 10 month old son was standing next to the TV watching. After Randy called on his Tally Ho my son turned around and moved with fingers in front of his mouth like Randy and gave me a look that said "How come I can't make any sound?" I laughed so hard I cried.


----------



## Rocky1958udnudn (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought 2- 4' by1/2" round dowels. drilled a hole 4" from the end and put a 1/4" bolt throught it. wrapped it with camo tape. drilled a small hole in the bottom ends of each stick and inserted a ring shank with the head cut off. Its all you need for shooting sticks. spent 2 bucks.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Rocky, Great idea.

I'm going to follow your idea and make some for my son and I.

Thank you.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i did the same thing as Rocky. i made about 5 or 6 pairs and gave them to my buddies. they all used them and said they work good...work pretty good for me too. i also have the same pair as Fall Guy and they also work well. it's a pretty simple concept...doesn't take much to steady out the old rifle :sniper:

kase


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

Norseman, I did like Rocky but used a couple of old hockey sticks cut to about 40" or whatever length you want. I got the idea from a Field & Stream article. You will find it also makes a good walking stick, etc. I put a woodscrew in the end of each leg so legs would not slide on snow, ice or whatever surface you are shooting from. They work great for a kneeling shot or even sitting if you spread legs far enough. They set up quick vs telescoping legs etc.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I have a set of Pole Cat adjustable shooting sticks. I use them and like them a lot. However, when going light, you just can't beat a pair of the original Underwood Shooting Sticks. They break down and reassemble quickly, fit in a light nylon holster and only weigh about a half-pound. John Underwood is basically retired, but still warrenties anything he has ever sold, without question. I just won't go afield with a rifle anymore without some kind of shooting sticks! Burl http://www.underwoodrests.com/


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Have you looked at Harris Bi-pod? I like the bi-pods better because you don't have to reset them when you have to move.


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Good Day to all,

155MM, thanks man for the Hockey Stick idea. I was wondering what
to do with my boys Hockey Sticks sitting out in the shed going to waste.

I wonder if they would notice. :wink:

With a name like 155MM, do you own one of them 50 cal sniper rifles,
for preditor hunting?

See ya, have a good day.


----------



## 155MM (Feb 4, 2005)

I know what you mean. My daughter plays girls varsity hockey so I have a good selection to chose from also.

I picked the 155MM from my artillery days for Uncle Sam. We had 155MM Howitzers in the Army. That why I sign "Reach out and touch someone". A 155 does some damage when you set the timer to get an air burst with HE or WP 15 meters before it hits the ground. Hey, that would work good on the snow geese wouldn't it!!!!


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Cooool


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

i totally agree with Brad on this one...you can't beat a bipod. i feel the most comfortable when i'm laying on my stomach shooting of my bipod...feels like anything that i can see in the scope is gonna be dead.

kase


----------



## Flick (Aug 21, 2002)

I'm not sure if Kase is a coyote hunter at all, I went out with him and we didn't even see a dog. I think he's playin with everybody! JK Kase it was a tough day, thanks for lettin me come along, we'll smoke some honks sometime.


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

HAHA...sounds dandy flick! you call 'em in and i'll do the rest :beer: jk...maybe we'll let you do some shooting too. hopefully we'll have better luck than we did yote hunting...haha

kase


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Flick you'll have to come with again but you defiently will have to take us goose hunting, one thing we can guarantee is there will be some dead goosers


----------



## Zeke (Jul 3, 2003)

Same concept as other mentioned but different design:

I made a pair of "shooting sticks" from two fiberglass insulator stakes (the stakes used for electric fence) that I bought at Fleet Farm (they are about 4' long and 1/2 inch in diameter. I wrapped them with camo tape and used a castration rubber band to hold them together. The castration bands are tough, they will not break and allow enough "play" to let you to scissor them as much as possible. The thing I like about my design is the fiberglass is lite and extremely durable (compared to wood) And the tape provides a nice scratch resistant/non-skid surface. The castration band allows for you to adjust the pivot point up and down. I can use mine laying down, kneeling, sitting, etc just by moving the bands up and down.

I bought all the materials at Fleet Farm for under $10.


----------

